# هيــافـــه البـنات مستمره ...



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا يا شباب كلنا عارفين البنات وهيافتهم واحنا دلوقتى هنكشفهم على حقيقتهم   :a63:*

*
اولا :*

*الدباديـــــــــب*

*
حاجة فى منتهى الهيافة تلاقى البت من دول حطة جمبها فى السرير دبدوب قد الفيل وواحد تانى على شكل بوووو :act23:
*

*
وطبعا احنا خدنا اراء البنات فى الموضوع دا : 
*

*
اللى تقول :
كنت بنيمه قبل ما انام  :t23:
*

*
واللى تقول :
كل ما ابقى متضايقة بروح اتكلم معاها :smile01
*

*
والمواصفات بقى :
لونه ازرق وكله شعر ورجليه خضرا ولسانه كبير وطويل واحمر 
دافيلم رعب مش دبدوب 

واللى تقول :عندي دبدوبة مقلبظه كدة بحبها اوي ( اشفى يارب)

واللى بتاخدوا فى حضنها وهى نايمة 

واللى بتأكلهم معاها وهى بتتغدى  

واللى بتحمى الدبدوب بتاعها ههههههههههههه (ياعينى عالدباديب واللى بيحصلهم ):wub:

*

*ثانيا*

*
حروق المرأة..... :smil12:
........... قصدى حقوق المرأة :mus13:
الهيمنة الذكورية (male dominated ) لسة حافظها امبارح :t39:

المهم بقى يا سيدى الستات مش عاجبهم الهيمنة الذكورية وهما مش فاهمين انهم ميعرفوش ياخدوا حتى قرار واحد فى حياتهم (بجد ) انا اقصد قرار مصيرى ولا يقدروا يتحملوا عواقبه :a63:

بس هى رخامة وخلاص وطبعا هما بيحلموا عشان لو الستات بدأوا ينتشروا فى مراكز مهمة فى العالم يبقى على الدنيا السلنكفوه :giveup:

كل شوية يشتغلونا ويقلولنا ان حقوق المرأة مسلوبة وانها لازم تتنيل وتشتغل زى الراجل :a82:

لأ واللى يضحك ان شعارهم هوا : ست = راجل

مش فاهم ازاى يعنى  

هوا ينفع نساوى بين البطاطس والبتنجان :new6:

وبعدين انا بتخنق لما اتفرج على المؤتمرات العبيطة بتاعت حقوق المراة دى :a63:

واساسا اللى بيبقوا فيها مالهومش اى علاقة بجنس الحريم

وكل شوية نلاقى مؤتمر المرأة الخامس عشر والخمستاشر عشر والعشرتاشر عشر حاجة تخنقققققققق

لكن احنا عشان كووووووووووول عمرك ماتسمع عن مؤتمر الرجل

عشان احنا بنضربها طبنجة وبنتبع نظام الهاكونا مطاطا ( حتة تيمون وبمبة )

المهم عاوزين نشوف ايه اخرة الهيافة دى بقى مش ناويين تبطلوا المؤتمرات المملة دى جتكوا البلاوى مليتوا البلد ( انا راجع سخن وعاوز اتخانق ) :new6::bomb::fun_lol:
*

*اوعى تنسوا شعارنا : استفز البت واحرق دمها تموت البت ونستوريح منها:new6:*

​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع منقووووووووول هههههههههه انا بس ضيفت عليه حاجات بسيطه علشان اللمسه الاخيره بس ههههههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طبعا يا شباب كلنا عارفين البنات وهيافتهم واحنا دلوقتى هنكشفهم على حقيقتهم :a63:*
> *اولا :*
> *الدباديـــــــــب*
> *حاجة فى منتهى الهيافة تلاقى البت من دول حطة جمبها فى السرير دبدوب قد الفيل وواحد تانى على شكل بوووو :act23:*
> ...




ده الررررررررررقة
لعمركم ماهتفهموهاleasantr

جنس خشن وغبي كمان (اشفي يا رب):heat:






marcelino قال:


> *ثانيا*
> *حروق المرأة..... :smil12:*
> *........... قصدى حقوق المرأة :mus13:*
> *الهيمنة الذكورية (male dominated ) لسة حافظها امبارح :t39:*
> ...




المراة اذكى بكثييييير من الراجل
انتم لمش عيزين ترضو ههههههههههه

هفهمك ازاي 
كم دولة عربية بتحكمها امراة? الجواب ولا وحدة:fun_oops: 
كم دولة غربية بتحكمها امراة? الجواب كثيييييييييييير:yahoo:

يبقى عشان كده الدولة العربية لمتقدمممممممممة :t19:

شفت المثال بسيط الزاي على ذكاء الرجالة:new6:



حالتكم بقت صعبة اووووووي 
ربنا يشفيكم:yaka:​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

انت تاااااااااااااااني

يابني اسكت بقي احسن يكون في حذف ها هههههههههه هستغل بقي اني مشرفه وبنت كمان

وهطلع عنيكم لو شوفت مواضيع تضايق اي بنت في القسم

بس هه اه وتفرقه بقي وبراحتنا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## شميران (3 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه الغيرة والحقد *


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2011)

مارسلينوا
لازم تفتكر 
ات كل ردل عظيم وراءه امرأه
يعني لو مافيش بنات 
مش هايبقي في اي رجل عظيم نهائي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت رجعت يا مارو 
الحمد لله ع سلامتك
وبعدين انتو مالكو احنا جنس لطيف وناعم وبنحب كل حاجة رقيقة
واذا كان على حقوق المرأة فهي فعلا مسلوبة 
لاننا اذكى بكتييييييير بس انتوا بتخافوا من ذكائنا
وبالمناسبة دي اقبل الهدية الصغيرة مني





شفت انتوا بتستخبوا مننا ازاااااااااي
هع هع
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2011)

شفتوا يابنات الهيافه
سايبن المنتدي كله 
وبيجروا شكل البنات
من الهيافه بقي بالذمه
احنا ولا انتوا
حرام علكم نفسكم
انا متهيألي انتوا بتغلوا من جوه
لكن خليكوا علي نار كده


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أبريل 2011)

ايوة يا نيتا نار الغيرة ههههههههههه​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طبعا يا شباب كلنا عارفين البنات وهيافتهم واحنا دلوقتى هنكشفهم على حقيقتهم   :a63:*
> 
> *
> اولا :*
> ...


_*
بذمتك يا مارووو
القمر ده وحش



*_​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ده الررررررررررقة
> لعمركم ماهتفهموهاleasantr
> 
> جنس خشن وغبي كمان (اشفي يا رب):heat:
> ...




*هههههههه احنا اللى حالتنا صعبه بردوووووو :t33::t33::t33:
*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> انت تاااااااااااااااني
> 
> ...




*هههههه يابنتى انتو اخركم كلالالالالالالالام leasantr
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه الغيرة والحقد *




*هههههههه حقد مين يا ام حقد :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> مارسلينوا
> لازم تفتكر
> ات كل ردل عظيم وراءه امرأه
> يعني لو مافيش بنات
> مش هايبقي في اي رجل عظيم نهائي



*هههههههه سلميلى على العظمااء بقى :yaka:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت رجعت يا مارو
> الحمد لله ع سلامتك
> وبعدين انتو مالكو احنا جنس لطيف وناعم وبنحب كل حاجة رقيقة
> ...




*هههههههه طيب اجرى بالدبدوب اللى دايس عليه قطر ده :ranting:
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه ايه اللى انت فيه دا يامارو بجد ضحكتنى

قالوا ايه ان الصوت العالى دليل على ضعف الموقف وانت بكلامك دا معناه ان صوتك عالى ياضعيف الموقف هههههههههههههه

احنا مش هانرد دلوقت بس اصبر علينا وخفوهم شويه لاحسن كتر البكى يعلم الاسيه وهانوريكم بس احنا كلنا رقه وساكتين على التريقه بتاعتكم واكيد هانرد عن قريب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه يامارو​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه يابنتى انتو اخركم كلالالالالالالالام leasantr*


 

هههههههههههه :ranting::ranting:​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> شفتوا يابنات الهيافه
> سايبن المنتدي كله
> وبيجروا شكل البنات
> من الهيافه بقي بالذمه
> ...



*يااااااااا خبر الاهتمام بالبنات تعتبر هيااااااااااافه !!!!
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ لا كدة البنات تزعل منك :yaka:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ايوة يا نيتا نار الغيرة ههههههههههه​




*لا دى نار الهيافه يا عسل :t33:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> بذمتك يا مارووو
> القمر ده وحش
> 
> ...



*واضح ان الموضوع مكدبش :beee:
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *واضح ان الموضوع مكدبش :beee:
> *​


_*
ده حلووووو


*_​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ياربي عليك يا مارسلينو


----------



## انريكي (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ايوة يا عم حارب عشان انا مشغول اليومين دول

بس اكيد لي رجعة ورجعة جدا قوية


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ايه اللى انت فيه دا يامارو بجد ضحكتنى
> 
> قالوا ايه ان الصوت العالى دليل على ضعف الموقف وانت بكلامك دا معناه ان صوتك عالى ياضعيف الموقف هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههه يسلام دة ردك فيييييييين الردوووووووود القويه

ههههههه يابنتى كل البنات اعلنت الحرب ومحدش عرف يعمل حاجه :spor22:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2011)

شوفوا يابنات اد ايه الولاد هايفين وممكن اي واجده تضحك عليهم
تقوله عارف ياحبيبى احنا هنغير عفش البيت ده بعد اذنك ياراجلى ياسبعى يتنفش هوه بالكلمتين دول ويكع مبلغ وقدره


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه :ranting::ranting:​




*ايه دة فى حد معترض هنا ولا حاجه :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> ده حلووووو
> 
> 
> *_​



*ده حبيبى دة :2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ياربي عليك يا مارسلينو





*فيسن مشاركتك فى الحرب؟ :yaka:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوة يا عم حارب عشان انا مشغول اليومين دول
> 
> بس اكيد لي رجعة ورجعة جدا قوية



*فى انتظااااارك :t17:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> شوفوا يابنات اد ايه الولاد هايفين وممكن اي واجده تضحك عليهم
> تقوله عارف ياحبيبى احنا هنغير عفش البيت ده بعد اذنك ياراجلى ياسبعى يتنفش هوه بالكلمتين دول ويكع مبلغ وقدره



*ياختى ردى على الكلام اللى هنا الاول 

وبعدين عصر الجرادل اللى بتتكلموا عليه دة انتهى من زماااان

دلوقتى عصر الاقفاص ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه دة فى حد معترض هنا ولا حاجه :bomb:*


 

هههههههههههههه  اه انا يا مارو

في حاجه انت بقي ههههههههههههه:bomb:​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أبريل 2011)

لو كان الدباديب هبل يبقي العيب عليكو انتو
ما انتو اللي بتجبوها لينا
يبقي الهبل من عندكو 
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> لو كان الدباديب هبل يبقي العيب عليكو انتو
> ما انتو اللي بتجبوها لينا
> يبقي الهبل من عندكو
> ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



مليوووووووووووون فى الميه صح:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:​


----------



## هالة الحب (14 أبريل 2011)

على فكرة احنا واثقين فى نفسنا.الور والباقى عليكو


----------

